# Amateur Radio Operators



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

Hams have a group here now.

73


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds good to me. kd5yxw


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice that feature is being used. I'll put a link tomorrow in the NAVBAR to Groups.


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

Quick comment from a long time ham... WHile it's nice to let other hams know who we are, I'd highly advise against openly posting your call signs online in association with prepping. We all have SUBSTANTIAL amounts of items that have value to those of lesser character, (read criminal in nature), and being preppers, we are also associated with having more than a few firearms at hand. Anyone savvy with the net knows that punching in any personally identifiable form of ID, be it name , or license number, can yield an address... I have personal first hand knowledge of someone who this has happened to, so this isnt simple speculation, and is offered for your protection.
73


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

That's good advice. Anyone coming here looking for something of value would be gravely disappointed, but I still see your point. Even our small amount of ham equipment is used, simple, and old! Hopefully the thing about having firearms will make them think twice though! It's likely most of the people who have them know how to use them!


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

The situation that happened to my teammate was the perp cased the house out, and waited until it was clear nobody was home, broke in and quite literally knocked his gun safes over and sprung the frames and used a simple prybar to finish the job opening them. So even a safe doesnt help unless it is structurally anchored in a way that it cant be moved... that means steel plates under the floor beneath it and on the opposite side of the wall behind it with the nuts on the bolts literally welded to the bolts which need to be hardened,,, where there is a will there is a way...


----------



## topcat (Mar 26, 2012)

Great to be a member of this group. Ham Radio will be a great help when TSHTF. More members need to get a license.


----------

